# Kopfhörer



## DarkManX (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich will mir Kopfhörer kaufen, die aber kein Schrott sind.
Auf welche Werte muss ich da achten, wenn die Qualität gut sein soll (guter Bass, usw.)... habe keinen Ahnung von den ganzen Daten.

mfg
dmx


----------



## chmee (27. Juli 2005)

Wozu sollen die Kopfhörer sein ?
DJing, Aufnahmekopfhörer ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juli 2005)

Für Abhören, Mischen, Musikgenuss in "normalen" Umgebungen
kann ich dir den Philips SBC HP 890 empfehlen.
Hervorragender Klang, super Tragekomfort und gehört erstaunlicherweise
nicht zu den teuersten Kopfhörern.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Philips+HP+890


----------



## sisela (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also die Hauptfrage wäre, in welchem Bereich möchtest du die Kopfhörer einsetzen. Du sagst due möchtest viel Bass! Das hört sich nach Kopfhörer für den alltäglichen Gebrauch an. Im Studio jedenfalls kommt es darauf an, einen möglichst linearen Frequenz verlauf zu haben.

Ich kann zwei Studiokopfhörer empfehlen.

Sennheiser HD270 Control ein vollgeschlossener Hörer mit einem guten Frequenzgang und ordentlich Druck für knappe 100,-€. Oder Beyerdynamic DT990pro für knappe 140€.

mfg


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2005)

Also meine Vorlieben sind
AKG K240M - halboffen, sehr warmer, transparenter Klang - 85€
Sony V700 DJ - geschlossen, robuster, lauter und auch guter Klang, Was für DJs, House,HipHop - 135€

mfg chmee


----------

